# Thanks @Tom Kitta



## David_R8 (Mar 22, 2021)

I was about to purchase a number of tool holders from Accusize when I ran across Tom’s video review on Amazon. 

I have some suitable stock so I think I’ll try my hand at making some instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 22, 2021)

Post a link to the video please.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 22, 2021)

It’s on this product page. 

Accusize Industrial Tools Axa Turning and Facing Holder Style 1 Working with 5/8 inch Tools 0250-0101T https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07PB61GG8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_0V8E2Y794D5D20MEX6JB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent H (Mar 22, 2021)

@Tom Kitta : watched your video, interesting.  My tool post is an Accusize one - piston type and I recently bought one of the oversize tool holders and it fits fine, actually all the ones I purchased fit the tool post holder very well - not very much slop at all.

I am wondering if there is, as you mention in the video, a problem with the metric/imperial conversion?  Because I am using the Accusize tool post (came with the lathe) the Accusize tool holders fit well - definitely do not rattle around like you demonstrate - that is pretty nasty!


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brent H said:


> @Tom Kitta : watched your video, interesting.  My tool post is an Accusize one - piston type and I recently bought one of the oversize tool holders and it fits fine, actually all the ones I purchased fit the tool post holder very well - not very much slop at all.
> 
> I am wondering if there is, as you mention in the video, a problem with the metric/imperial conversion?  Because I am using the Accusize tool post (came with the lathe) the Accusize tool holders fit well - definitely do not rattle around like you demonstrate - that is pretty nasty!


Interesting point. My toolpost is a Bostar and I have tool holders that came with it and another five Machifit holders from Banggood which fit  just fine.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 22, 2021)

And almost a year to the day, I'm still waiting from my AXA toolpost and holders


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 22, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> And almost a year to the day, I'm still waiting from my AXA toolpost and holders


Seriously???
After that long I would have demanded a refund!


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 22, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> Seriously???
> After that long I would have demanded a refund!



LOL.... it's an agreement with a forum member made March 24, 2020.  He won't pass it off until he gets his big lathe in parts running


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 22, 2021)

David_R - I have the Accusize AXA tooling if you want to try one on your toolpost.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 22, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> David_R - I have the Accusize AXA tooling if you want to try one on your toolpost.


That would be great!


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 22, 2021)

I have a bunch of BXA holders. The Accusize ones I bought recently are good (even the set screws are good quality) but some of the older ones are junk like Tom's were. Maybe their quality is getting better?

Of course my tool post is a Chinese one as well.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 22, 2021)

Brent H said:


> @Tom Kitta : watched your video, interesting.  My tool post is an Accusize one - piston type and I recently bought one of the oversize tool holders and it fits fine, actually all the ones I purchased fit the tool post holder very well - not very much slop at all.
> 
> I am wondering if there is, as you mention in the video, a problem with the metric/imperial conversion?  Because I am using the Accusize tool post (came with the lathe) the Accusize tool holders fit well - definitely do not rattle around like you demonstrate - that is pretty nasty!



Chinese tool posts are for some unknown reason a bit larger & you cannot usually use a US made tool holder on a Chinese tool post. Chinese tool holders can be used on Chinese tool posts with some slop and sometimes on US made tool posts with lots of slop. As usual with Chinese on cheap stuff tolerances are kept loose. Through I think making US stuff not fit on Chinese is a rounding error with metric units & no one bothering to test. 

I made some of my own tool holders - far better then Accusize, made in Canada and fit just as US factory made ones - no slop and extra oversize. Of course it is a lot of work. 

I think it is easier to live with a bit imprecise Chinese tool post / holders then with say Chinese chucks - it may take a bit longer to dial in the Chinese stuff on center then US made stuff but I doubt it all moves out of alignment a lot when you put them on and off. With Chinese chucks the loose precision is very hard to "fix" - notice how jaws on Chinese chuck move around easily back and forth and even up / down - no so with Polish / US made - even grinding chuck is not 100% proof solution (chuck will be ultra precise only at diameter it was ground at).


----------



## Dusty (Mar 22, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> That would be great!



I use a Phase 11 AXA wedge style QCTP, purchased same time I got my lathe and yes they are made in China. Over the years I added numerous tool holders to my set most of which come from Accusize. I've never had a loose fitting issue with Accusize or any other import, in my view excellent QCTP's and tool holders for the money. Take YotaBota up on his offer, I'm confident you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 22, 2021)

The main difference will be in repeatability and in durability (of little importance in home shop). One has to remember that QCTP is quick change - and you like quick change in a production environment or where you have a DRO and tool offset and you want precision. Do not expect Chinese products to be as precise - but then again remember that even used QCTP from say Aloris will run you at least twice as much as new Chinese one - if you can find one. 

Of course if I had a choice between new Chinese and used US / EU made one that was not trashed I would go for used one for the same money or even touch more - as it is a better deal - both accuracy and durability wise. However, rarely I have that choice - usually Aloris original used is at least twice the price of Chinese one new.

I had all sort of tool posts, from AXA to CA size. For most uses I would not mind Chinese one - you are paying a lot less - but if I had a chance obviously Aloris / Armstrong etc. are better. 

Also multifix tool holders are great as well as some that are made by the Swiss - talk about precision made. 

In lathe it is far better through to have quality chucks. It pays in dividends to go even 5x as much money to get the good stuff - its same as milling machine and vise - pays to pay 5x as much. I.e. I have a Kurt but my collet holders are made in China - endmill + collet runout is very low - certainly not something I would run at 10000 rpm but my mill does not even get close to these numbers. Thus you can have Bison chuck and Chinese QCTP. Of course if you win lottery go for all EU / US made.


----------



## ShawnR (Mar 27, 2021)

@David_R8  One of my most rewarding projects. Use them daily and want to make more! I think my holder is smaller than any of the AX series and I noticed the dovetail is reversed but the idea is the same.

https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/qctp-tool-holder.2927/


----------

